# 60’s Schwinn Panther



## gymmanager (Mar 16, 2020)

I don’t particularly like shweens and this seems a little over the money, but man what a beautiful cherry. You could eat dinner off any part of this bike. In my town but not mine. 

From the ad: Here is one of a kind. Early 60’s schwinn peanut tank panther vintage bicycle. Condition is great. Has original everything from S7 schwinn tubular wheels with bendix automatic 2-speed kickback rear hub. Really nice bike that is rides nice on cruise rides. Will take reasonable cash offers NO trades. $650 https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/d/sacramento-vintage-schwinn-tank-cruiser/7091222832.html


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2020)

It is very nice. It's been redone, not all original parts and more time should have been taken when placing the decals. Probably a good deal for somebody that wants a very nice old shween and doesn't care about it being a 100% original. Someone has dumped some $ and work in it.


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 18, 2020)

Seat doesn’t look correct.. Should have a red band rear hub? .. should not have reflector pedals.. decal on the front fork should go all the way down like the corvettes.. has the later model rear rack.. Grips may not be correct depending on year..


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 18, 2020)

Missing the dual headlights.. Chain looks new.. Tires are low budget..


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 19, 2020)

Here’s a 1960 Jaguar original paint with correct fork pinstripes.. Color looks similar.. 








						Vintage 1960 Schwinn Mark IV Jaguar Mens Frame Fork Chainguard Fenders Project  | eBay
					

The serial number is F025139. Built 06/09 of 1960. This was a 3 speed bike. The crank is stamped AS&Co. No cracks or dents. Check out the photos. SCHWINN JAGUAR.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 19, 2020)

Vintage Classic Schwinn Bicycle panther peanut tank Cruiser  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Classic Schwinn Bicycle panther peanut tank Cruiser at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> Seat doesn’t look correct.. Should have a red band rear hub? .. should not have reflector pedals.. decal on the front fork should go all the way down like the corvettes.. has the later model rear rack.. Grips may not be correct depending on year..




Grips would be correct for 1960 and up models. I'm really surprised that the seller didn't mention squat about this piece in his eBay listing. Things like repaint, custom, vinyl stickers not decals etc. etc.. Clean bike, but definitely not a collector's piece.


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 19, 2020)

Shouldn’t the grips have the colored Schwinn script?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2020)

Not necessarily. I think those were a short lived detail. The catalog images are whacked out as far as some of the small details go. The artists weren't up to date on many items, images were repeats from prior year(s) etc. I love this one! The 1961 Spitfire with 1940's oval grips, and the Schwinn script is highlighted!


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 20, 2020)

According to the catalog the Panther III was made for only 2 years 61/62  and the Panther II was also made for only 2 years 59/60
The colored script grip was correct for 61/62 ... Colors I have seen are black, red, blue and maybe green.. There was a background color grip that came out in 59 where the script was white.. Not sure if those carried over to 1960... Those were available in Black, red, blue and green.. Harder to find these..


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 20, 2020)

59/60 grips


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 20, 2020)

61/62 grips


----------

